# Best potatoes for mashed potatoes?



## goodgiver (Dec 1, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what is the best potato to use for mashed potatoes


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2006)

I like a mixture of russet and Yukon Gold. On the other hand, I made a lot of delicious mashed potatoes out of red potatoes (they were cheaper) when my kids were little.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 1, 2006)

goodgiver said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me what is the best potato to use for mashed potatoes


 
Personally I like a russett for potato salad. BUT, sometimes I like red potatoes though when I make a sour cream potato salad.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

Yukon Gold is best for mash, according to Heston Blumenthal's (who's a Brit) 'scientific' cooking experiments.  It yields a light and airy texture with an earthy flavor.  He didn't inlcude Russets in his tests though, maybe they're not available in the UK.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 2, 2006)

Interestingly, I have never seen a Yukon gold tattie in ANY British shop, including Islington (London) where my daughter lives.   

For mashing, imho, you cannot beat either Kerr's pink, or King Edward.  For jackets, Marfona.  For roasting, I often use Charlotte, a 'salad' potato.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 2, 2006)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> For roasting, I often use Charlotte, a 'salad' potato.


 
HB's experiments on roasted potatoes yielded a hands-down winner -- Maris Piper.  Perfect crunchy glass-like crust and juicy flavorful inside.  The King Edward came close with a better overall flavor but texture was poorer (chewy), and came up short on juiciness with far-from-perfect crust. 

Of course, I've no idea what types of potatoes I buy.  The potato labels here say 'Potato' or 'Imported Potato' and that's it.  Potatoes with names?  Whaddayoutalkinabout?


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 2, 2006)

Chopstix - I missed Maris Piper out of my list!  I love SOME of Heston's stuff.  I've eaten at his Fat Duck restaurant - and I've tried his snail porridge - not something I'll be repeating!


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2006)

Snail Porridge?


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 2, 2006)

yukon gold or russets


----------



## BigDog (Dec 2, 2006)

Normally I use Russet. Have used YGs and Reds. Typically it comes down to cost, and since Target's generic brand seems to only carry russet, so it goes.

I have a recipe for garlic mashed potatoes that calls for reds, with the skin on. Good stuff!


----------



## amber (Dec 2, 2006)

I use yukon gold potatoes most of the time, but have use red potatoes.  I've found the key to a great mashed potatoe, is to heat the milk and butter in a pan before pouring it over your potatoes.  This results in a very light mashed potatoe with no chunks.  Margarine is just fine to use as well.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 2, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I use yukon gold potatoes most of the time, but have use red potatoes. I've found the key to a great mashed potatoe, is to heat the milk and butter in a pan before pouring it over your potatoes. This results in a very light mashed potatoe with no chunks. Margarine is just fine to use as well.


 
Iteresting. I've always just used (unsalted) butter and milk at refrigerator temperature. Also have used cream . . . . . ooh la la! My mashed potatoes tend to be rich as I use a lot of butter. I don't like how margerine or synthetic spreads taste for mashed spuds. All natural and simple for me: spuds, butter, milk/cream. Depending maybe some garlic too. That's it.


----------



## PytnPlace (Dec 2, 2006)

Yukons IMO have the best flavor and texture for mashed.  I sometimes mix Yukon with Idaho (Russets).


----------



## amber (Dec 2, 2006)

BigDog said:
			
		

> Iteresting. I've always just used (unsalted) butter and milk at refrigerator temperature. Also have used cream . . . . . ooh la la! My mashed potatoes tend to be rich as I use a lot of butter. I don't like how margerine or synthetic spreads taste for mashed spuds. All natural and simple for me: spuds, butter, milk/cream. Depending maybe some garlic too. That's it.



I prefer butter in my potatoes as well ( I prefer unsalted, but salted works too, or margarine) but the key is to heat both the milk and the butter or margarine.  I've used fridge temp milk before as well, but you will get a better mashed potatoe when it's heated.


----------



## Erik (Dec 2, 2006)

Let me throw a curve into this...Sweet Potatoes...YUM!!!


----------



## amber (Dec 2, 2006)

ooh, I love sweet potatoes! I prefer them baked, but mashed would be great too.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 3, 2006)

If I am going to mash a simple tater, prefer Yukon Gold, I like the flavor.

But the choice of potato is just the beginning of the process.

At times there is nothing better than a spud that has been smashed with a hand masher with a bit of butter and ground pepper.

Then there are the mashed potatoes that have been made with butter and cream and are smooth and luscious.

But why stop there?

Take some mashed sweet potatoes and incorporate them into the white tater mix. 

Or can add pureed, or smashed, turnips, carrots, parsnips (one of my favorites) to the mix.

Could add some other items, such as crumbled bacon, chives, or herbs.

Just a few ideas I have tried. 

Sign me a tater fan.


----------



## cook987654 (Dec 3, 2006)

Yukon Gold or Red.

Everyone seems to say Russets are the best , yet when you make it with Russets they are not rich and creamy.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 3, 2006)

Colorado Russets period!


----------



## Paolita (Dec 4, 2006)

Along the years I have discovered that it is not only the potato you use but the way you mash it and mix in with the other ingredients (I personally only use milk, no butter). 
One christmas afternoon I was back at my parents' in Florida and I was in charge of the mashed potatoes. I cooked them, mashed them, put in the milk, but could not get them to blend in together. So my grandmother passed by and told me "Use a hand mixer and you'll see the difference". Well, guess what? I did see the difference. 

I live in Belgium, and people here love putting some nutmeg in it. My mom hates it as it gives the mashed potatoes a sweety flavor. I personally like it.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 4, 2006)

Kestrel or Desiree make good mashers also.

I`m with Ishbel too, Charlotte are Great for salad spuds and BBQ quite nicely as well.


----------



## McCue (Dec 15, 2006)

For usual mashed, I use Yukons; for smashed I like Reds.


----------



## Veloce (Dec 15, 2006)

When I make white mashed potatoes they're Yukon Gold, unless something else is a lot less expensive, but more often I make mashed sweet potatoes with just a touch of cinnamon along with the butter, milk, salt and pepper. If anyone can taste the cinnamon I've used too much.


----------



## angelbear9114 (Dec 15, 2006)

I am with you on this one Veloce...Yukon Golds are such rich delicious potatoes for making white mashed potatoes...I used to make mine with Russets for the longest time and have only recently discovered the wonder of Yukon Gold, but sweet potatoes win out above all.


----------

